# Program Change to Vep-Slave Instrument



## URL (Feb 21, 2019)

What is the best way to do program change/Change Bank to a synth in a VEP Slave setup.
in Key editor with Bank select or...true "expressions" Im a little confused here?
Im on Cubase 10/Pc


----------



## antonyb (Feb 21, 2019)

Midi message are passed through VEP to your instrument so whatever your instrument needs should be no issue with VEP
But each instrument usually have their own implemtation of the PC message.
Can you give more details? which instrument?
(DAW automation is another story but let's focus on MIDI for now)


----------



## antonyb (Feb 21, 2019)

Now I re-read your post... I am a Logic user but I simply send a PC/BS from my midi event list, timed appropriately depending on the instrument I use.
On ones side of the spectrum you have VSL's VIP, super quick to respond, on the other side, for me, Arturia's synths are so slow to switch.
But in both cases, it "mechanically" works.


----------



## URL (Feb 22, 2019)

I tried with Diva and Diva don't react to program change in the VP Slave, old school in key editor don't
seems to do the trick, Diva is in a VEP setup and it seems strange?
I want to change bank and program...Cant find anything on youtube...


----------



## URL (Feb 22, 2019)

Is it possible?


----------



## antonyb (Feb 22, 2019)

Does it work without VEP?

Meaning can you instanciate the plugin directly into cubase and send PCs?


----------



## antonyb (Feb 22, 2019)

A quick google search shows this... https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=436863


----------



## URL (Feb 22, 2019)

antonyb said:


> Does it work without VEP?
> 
> Meaning can you instanciate the plugin directly into cubase and send PCs?



Yes


----------



## URL (Feb 22, 2019)

The problem is when connecting VEP to host all synth in VEP setup you lose the ability to do program change in the same way you do it in Cubase when Cubase host Synths VSt3 etc. So I Was thinking
VEP have no problem with other CC value but program change or Bank Select seems hard to get true...?


----------



## antonyb (Feb 23, 2019)

I use PC all the time with plugins like Vienna Instrument, Arturia Synth etc.
Please read the manual for VEP and your synth and go step by step in debugging


----------



## URL (Feb 24, 2019)

oops it really works, program change true VP, thanks, I always use synth in Cubase no problem program change true a VP slave seems not working... manual or not. Maybe Vst3 have something do do with it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## URL (Feb 25, 2019)

antonyb said:


> I use PC all the time with plugins like Vienna Instrument, Arturia Synth etc.
> Please read the manual for VEP and your synth and go step by step in debugging




I give the information that it don't works and never did, read the manual if you use VEP!


----------

